# putting plants in the green house for winter



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2012)

Every year its a big job to pull the plants out of the green house in the spring and then put them back in in Autumn. This year I had a helper. Misty is 5 1/2 months old and about 55lbs. She still thinks of herself as a tiny puppy/lap dog, and she was a very big help this year.

The empty greenhouse:











Part of the mess that goes into the greenhouse:






Just about all finished:





checking for proper placement:






All that's left now is the clean-up:






Time out for a game of hide and seek:






And as long as she's in there, clean up the Aldabran poop (ew-w-w poop breath!):






All clean. "I did good, huh mom? Huh mom? Huh???":






Making sure no horse poop escaped the pen:


----------



## sibi (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow! A dog that likes to check for poop...now if only she can clean it all out for you....Love all your animals!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome. Love that greenhouse. Misty is funny.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 18, 2012)

Great set up and animals!


----------



## Blakem (Oct 18, 2012)

Cute helper. She sure has grown since I saw her in person! I can just see her personality through your images.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 18, 2012)

So envious, everything goes on one level, unlike my having to take mine up stairs.


----------



## wellington (Oct 18, 2012)

She's getting so big. Such a great helper. Well, probably more when she wants and what she wants to help with. But hey, gotta love that anyway, they try.


----------

